# The new 192 KHz version of Dirac Live is now online



## Flak (Nov 15, 2013)

Dirac has launched today the new online store and a new version of its sound improvement product, Dirac Live Room Correction Suite, with 192 kHz sample rate support together with some improvements and compatibility fixes:
http://www.dirac.se/en/online-store.aspx

:nerd: Flavio


----------



## Flak (Nov 15, 2013)

mmm... I forgot to mention that all current users can upgrade for free by clicking the link that they will find at the bottom of the page, here:
"Existing customers, please download here your version 1.1 of the Dirac software with 192 kHz sample rate support"

There are some improvements that are listed in the release notes as well as compatibility fixes (i.e. Xonar u7 or non-fullduplex ASIO devices exaSound e28)... one which can be really useful is that Dirac Live will not be platform specific anymore.
As requested by some users you will be able to download and run on Windows or Mac as you wish.

Ciao, Flavio


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

Flak said:


> Dirac has launched today the new online store and a new version of its sound improvement product, Dirac Live Room Correction Suite, with 192 kHz sample rate support together with some improvements and compatibility fixes:
> http://www.dirac.se/en/online-store.aspx
> 
> :nerd: Flavio


Thanks. I have installed it on my PC streamer connected to the exaSound e28 and it works beautifully. However, even while I can confirm that DL is working (just listening to the changes when I click EQ on/off), the little streaming indicator never lights. Any ideas?


----------



## Flak (Nov 15, 2013)

Kal Rubinson said:


> Thanks. I have installed it on my PC streamer connected to the exaSound e28 and it works beautifully. However, even while I can confirm that DL is working (just listening to the changes when I click EQ on/off), the little streaming indicator never lights. Any ideas?


Thanks Kal,

I think it could be a small bug, we are gonna look into it.
Also I have edited my previous post because the limit to the number of projects has been removed.

Flavio


----------

